# This not so good



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Fuber Bum Tax

https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-08/no-tax-breaks-for-employers-using-uber/11283184
Employers across Australia who have been letting their staff use ride-sharing services such as Uber, rather than a licensed taxi, could be liable for big tax bills, the Australian Taxation Office has confirmed.

The ATO says Uber and other ride-sourcing cars are not taxis for the purposes of fringe benefits tax exemptions
But it says Uber and other ride-sourcing drivers are like taxi drivers when it comes to paying goods and services tax
The ATO's decision comes after almost two years of industry consultation, but one tax partner described it as a 'contradiction'

Doh Scottie and Jack covered this in the Melbourne thread


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sandhills said:


> Fuber Bum Tax
> 
> https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-08/no-tax-breaks-for-employers-using-uber/11283184
> Employers across Australia who have been letting their staff use ride-sharing services such as Uber, rather than a licensed taxi, could be liable for big tax bills, the Australian Taxation Office has confirmed.
> ...


???


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

IR12 from San Francisco... How is Uber town


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sandhills said:


> IR12 from San Francisco... How is Uber town


Waaay toooo many ants, 
toooo many cuts = less take home money, more expenses so your report will surprise no one. Ridesharing greed cannot be satisfied.

Other than that, everything is fantastic!


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

> "We have maintained our ongoing view that the FBT taxi travel exemptions is limited to travel undertaken in a vehicle licensed to operate as a taxi by the relevant state or territory - that is, licensed to provide rank and hail work," the ATO spokesman said.


If I recall, they argued rank and hail was irrelevant when it came to their GST case. Nowadays all Uber vehicles are required to be correctly licensed to take passengers, pretty much all over Australia I believe. But now all of a sudden rank and hail is relevant? Pull the other one ATO!


----------

